# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Третье обновление Windows Phone 8

## Labs

Большее число иконок на увеличенном рабочем столе для экранов большего размера и разрешения. Новый «Режим водителя». Блокировка авоповорота экрана. Это – лишь некоторые из новых функций, которые будут доступны в Windows Phone 8 Update 3, обновлении которое будет устанавливаться на телефоны пользователей в течение следующих месяцев.

«Как руководитель команды инженеров, отвечающей за выпуск обновлений Windows Phone, я хотел бы рассказать вам о том, что войдет в состав третьего за год официального обновления продукта, а также о новой программе по ознакомлению с предварительной версией, которую мы запускаем, чтобы помочь разработчикам обеспечить бесперебойную работу их приложений на нашем новейшем ПО. Для моей команды и Windows Phone в целом этот год был очень напряженным и в то же время интересным. Если вы следите за нашими новостями, вы, наверное, заметили, что наша доля рынка в Европе выросла почти до 10 %. Мы понимаем, что дела действительно пошли в гору. Как нам кажется, одной из причин для успешного продвижения является постоянное развитие платформы. А также работа наших партнеров, которые использовали наши инновации, создавая потрясающие новые устройства Windows Phone». Даррен Лейборн (Darren Laybourn). 

*Поддержка экранов большего размера с более высоким разрешением* 

Это третье обновление создает условия для появления Windows Phone с 5- и 6-дюймовыми сенсорными экранами. Больший размер и разрешение (1080p HD) этих устройств позволят сделать Windows Phone еще более персонализированным: например, на огромном рабочем столе в один ряд поместятся шесть живых иконок вместо четырех.

Увеличенный рабочий стол также дает возможность закреплять на нем еще больше важных для вас контактов, информации и приложений. Встроенные приложения и такие разделы, как «Электронная почта», «Фотографии», «Контакты», «Музыка+Видео», также будут тщательно масштабированы для наиболее эффективного использования дополнительного пространства на 6-дюймовых экранах.

*Более мощное оборудование*

Помимо увеличенного размера экрана третье обновление обеспечит поддержку 4-ядерного процессора Qualcomm 8974. 

*Режим водителя*

Новая функция «Режим водителя» поможет вам добраться из пункта А в пункт B, не отвлекаясь. «Режим водителя» на устройстве с Bluetooth-соединением позволяет ограничить количество уведомлений на экране блокировки, в том числе сообщений, вызовов и отображения статусов, до тех пор, пока вы не припаркуетесь в пункте назначения. Вы также можете настроить «Режим водителя» для отправки автоматических ответов тем, кто вам звонит или пишет, когда вы находитесь за рулем.

*Новые специальные возможности*

Еще один важный аспект нового обновления — функция Mobile Accessibility, по сути представляющая собой комплекс приложений, облегчающих использование устройства Windows Phone слепыми и слабовидящими людьми для работы со звонками, контактами, электронной почтой, просмотром страниц в Интернете, звонков в Skype и Lync, а также использованию оповещений и уведомлений. 

*Улучшенная функция «Общий Интернет»* 

В третьем обновлении мы упростили возможность использования вашего телефона в качестве точки доступа для устройств на базе Windows 8.1. Просто установите Bluetooth-соединение между вашим телефоном и ПК или планшетом под управлением Windows 8.1, коснитесь своего сетевого имени, и соединение будет установлено. При этом вам не придется вводить пароль или доставать свой телефон и включать на нем функцию «Общий Интернет» — все это будет сделано за вас.

*И кое-что еще…*

Помимо сотен скрытых небольших изменений и улучшений производительности мы также реализовали ряд небольших, но полезных функций (о некоторых из них вы нас просили). В том числе:

• *Больше мелодий звонка.* С выходом третьего обновления вы сможете настраивать мелодии звонка для большего числа событий, включая мгновенные сообщения, электронную почту, голосовую почту и напоминания. Вы также сможете назначать свои мелодии звонка для текстовых сообщений от различных контактов.
• *Нет хаотичной смене ориентации экрана.* Экран вашего устройства не перестает вертеться, когда вы пытаетесь просмотреть электронную почту лежа в кровати? Воспользуйтесь новой функцией блокировки поворота экрана, чтобы закрепить его в одном положении. 
• *Улучшенные возможности управления хранилищем.* Новые настройки хранилища упростят для вас задачу освобождения места на телефоне и управления временными файлами. Новое представление по категориям позволяет быстро узнать, что занимает место на вашем телефоне.
• *Удобное закрытие приложений.* Теперь, когда вы закончили работу с приложением, вы можете быстро закрыть его с помощью принудительного закрытия. 
• *Встроенный Wi-Fi-доступ.* Теперь вы можете подключиться к Wi-Fi на этапе настройки телефона, что позволит с самого начала экономить сотовый трафик.
• *Улучшенное качество Bluetooth-соединения.* Наша команда внесла ряд усовершенствований, чтобы повысить качество соединения для периферийных устройств Bluetooth. 

Как видите, в Windows Phone 8 Update 3 есть интересные и полезные функции. Если у вас есть предложения по следующим обновлениям, вы можете направить их нам на странице Windows Phone Suggestion Box. Мы ценим ваши отзывы и учитываем их при расстановке приоритетов в нашей работе.

Когда же эти новые возможности станут доступны на вашем телефоне? Как я уже говорил, установка третьего обновления начнется в ближайшие недели и продолжится в течении нескольких месяцев. Конкретные сроки зависят от ряда факторов, включая вашего оператора и модель телефона.

*Анонс программы Developer Preview*

И наконец, сегодня я рад объявить о программе по ознакомлению с предварительной версией Windows Phone для разработчиков. Эта программа призвана обеспечить бесперебойную работу приложений из Магазина Windows Phone с обновлениями операционной системы.

Программа Developer Preview, участие в которой смогут принять только зарегистрированные разработчики, стартует завтра. Если вы являетесь разработчиком и желаете загрузить Windows Phone 8 Update 3, вам потребуется учетная запись Dev Center либо App Studio или же у вас должен быть разблокированный (dev unlocked) и зарегистрированный телефон. Подробнее об этой программе можно узнать на сайте центра разработчиков.

----------

